# Academy's policy sucks



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Went to get another 200 E7 yesterday at Academy along with a spool of Sufix, went to the counter to get the line put on reel, WRONG, I was told its A's policy not to put braid on, funny cuz I got 1 spooled w/braid 2 weeks ago. Was told whoever did it did not know about braid, although then, he did ask me if I wanted mono backing, told him no I wanted spool wrapped with tape first, NO PROBLEM, just told me to go pay for first and then bring back to the reel counter, so evidently he did know about spooling with braid. You Academy guys>>whats up wit dat or is it just a recommendation from Shimano not to use braid????...WW


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

It is prolly because braided line on a line winder machine can be dangerous. Get a finger caught in a loop and there is no give, it hurts. At high speed it can cut you too. I have a line winder and have done both when spooling braid. You have to be really careful.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

That's retarded. I always spooled line, whatever it was for customers when I worked part time at Academy. 
I know one reason might be because from my own experience, customers would come in buy a reel and bring the line they wanted spooled to the counter to be spooled. Then they would leave the empty box somewhere and walk out after buying the reel with a free spool of braid or line. Just a policy they came up with to prevent theft. Really can't blame them.
The Academy I worked at had a big problem with people bringing in a Curado box to Customer Service and tell them they need to switch it out. Then they would go get a new Curado and exchange it a t the customer service desk. The problem, the people at the customer service desk do not know what they are looking at so they just go through the motions of exchanges. When we would get the customer returns at the end of the night, I would look to see what was wrong with the reel and open the returned box and there would be a ebco reel in there instead of a Curado.
Now the Academy on 6 and 290 has a policy that anything over $100.00 needs a managers approval. You would not believe the theft that goes on at stores like that. I was stunned to say the least when I started working there and realized just how bad it is.
Good Luck and do not try to pull the wool over their eyes at the Academy on 6 & 290. They are ready for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

whats the tape for?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> whats the tape for?


 To keep the whole spool of line from spinning on the reels spool, some use mono for backing which would be ok for a reel that holds lots of line, I use the tape so as to get more braid on smaller spools. I could do it myself but since they have the tools to do it I figured WTH, its my reel and my choice of line, I went to GM bought the reel and had it spooled with Sufix 8-30, end of story....WW


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It is not our policy not to use braided line on our reels. That must be a store policy. Maybe the guy working that area is not experienced with spooling braided line, maybe a new policy is in effect there.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I just bought a new reel last Tuesday at the Academy on Spencer & Beltway 8 in Pasadena and they put 20# power pro on it for free.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I have seen it both ways... At the store that they didnt (wouldnt) spool my new reel with Braid, it was a cost thing. If i bought some or brought some in they would have done it... not sure why they wouldnt spool it up if you purchased the line...???


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

Store in Spring refused to spool mine because of the high speed machine. I told him it was a variable speed machine just don't go so fast. I gat a blank stare. 

Store in Conroe did it no problem.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spooling?*

I never had a problem, but now I use an Auto-Tensioner for respooling braid on my Curado, two Citicas, and US Reel at home. Works great and never have any problems with it.
Below is the Auto-Tensioner I speak of and I love her very much, just for the records.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

KylesKenner2 said:


> I never had a problem, but now I use an Auto-Tensioner for respooling braid on my Curado, two Citicas, and US Reel at home. Works great and never have any problems with it.
> Below is the Auto-Tensioner I speak of and I love her very much, just for the records.


lol... try a phone book next time, it's much cheaper.


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm not hijacking the thread, but I've started using 1" teflon white plumbers tape under my braid. No slip, no sticky tape residue.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll give you three guesses who got into trouble over the auto-tensioner comment?
Actually, she thought it was funny. Gotta love a woman with a sense of humor and loves to fish.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

KylesKenner2 said:


> I'll give you three guesses who got into trouble over the auto-tensioner comment?
> Actually, she thought it was funny. Gotta love a woman with a sense of humor and loves to fish.


Well, mine smiles once in a while and will fish if the fishing's good.... never has helped me spool reels though...  I put the roll of line on a pencil and put the ends of the pencil between my toes. Works fine but lacks style.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spooling*

I actually got a picture of mine smiling. It was a good day in East Bay so she had something to smile about.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

I just went to Academy last weekend (290 W/Hwy 6). I purchased 5 spools of braid for 2 Cores, 1 mg50 and 2 Curados....they put line on all 5 of them....no questions asked. It sounds like an individual store policy....that stinks!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Before I learned how to do it myself, the Academy in Corpus would not put braid on my reels.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

The store on Hwy 6 & 290 was the one I used to work at part time. I was in the hunting / fishing dept. mainly fishing though. Never got into the selling of the guns thing. 
I always enjoyed meeting new people and talking fishing. 
I sure miss those 25% discounts on tackle and 15% on all rods & reels and electronics.
I was in there late last week and a couple of the managers asked me if I was interested in coming back. I have thought about it.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok. It's official. I am headed back to Academy on Hwy 6 & 290 to work part time. I found out today. So, if you have any issues or problems swing by and see me and we'll get them worked out or come by just to talk fishing.
I've met a few 2coolers up there before.
OK, I have to be honest. The Auto-Tensioner and the wifes picture didn't set well. She's making me go back. LOL
Just kidding. Really looking forward to getting back there.


----------



## Reel Sweet (Jun 29, 2008)

I went to academy a couple of days ago and they told me the same thing ! The guy said the reason was that the braid cuts through the spool. dont know if he was yankin my chain though.


----------

